# How Do You Do It



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

they seem stupid but how do you have a full time job and plow when the snow falls


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

lots of hours and alot of dicipline. Makes for a nice paycheck too!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You pray to the snow gods that it only snows when your home.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

emayer23 said:


> they seem stupid but how do you have a full time job and plow when the snow falls


It works well for me, I work afternoons and the boss knows if it is a really heavy snow I will be on vacation that day. I also have a friend who is retired and who covers for me when the timing of the snowfall is off. I also have a friend who has a 04 2500 HD with very little work so I can use him if the snow falls during my work hours.

Regards Mike


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

i work 7-5 im a contractor for comcast (cable t.v) som day i dont have time for lunch let a lone plow i guess ill just drive the neighborhood at 5am hoping for the best


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

emayer23 said:


> they seem stupid but how do you have a full time job and plow when the snow falls


Planning, planning and planning. Only take jobs that can be done before or after work hours. It generally snows during the night here. I only did driveways, so I'd have only enough so they could all be done before I had to leave for work. Usually start out about 3:00AM. Then I'd try to have a few that could wait until after work (Summer residents, etc). I also had job where I could be late and nobody cared so I'd just take leave time. The last couple years before I retired, I'd take all morning and make my schedule for the afternoon (still taking leave in the AM).

It's like having a second job. Some people say they just don't have time while others figure out how they can make it work. Guess who is successful in life?


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

*thanx*

tnanx for all your help im sure ill be back asking questions before the end of the season any other advice would be appreciated i guess ill just hope for the best snow at night and ill work the rest out p.s. anyone with or knows of work in weymouth ma. or close surrounding area would be appreciated thanks again


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

It's called a well organized and disciplined lifestyle. We in Michigan call it the job of single man. I myself am married with children, so I call it stress relief ( the plowing part at least ).

It has been done for many many years.:salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

emayer23 they seem stupid but how do you have a full time job and plow when the snow falls

Plowing is a job.
A little snow and the right accounts and you will no longer need to work for someone else.

So it's easy... lol,,, It just needs to snow...payup


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

*july*

it doesnt snow in july in mass. and my son has to eat then to


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I had a hard time balancing my full time job and snow plowing so I told my employer I cannot work from December to March. I said I can work on a day to day basis during those months if you want me around. At that time, I was making $1,000 a week. Before I left, I made sure that I structured a snow plowing business plan based on 4 months of income: Dec = 4 weeks = $4000, Jan = 4 weeks = $4000, Feb = 4 weeks = $4000, Mar = 4 weeks = $4000. I made sure that even in the worst winter, I would come out with $16,000. Now I didnt work nearly as much as 50 hour weeks all day every day in the cold, I worked less than half the time, and made more money. Now I could have made that much more money if I worked the day job, and plowed, but I run 5 trucks every time it snows. I didnt want my snow plowing business to suffer so I could go into my $200 a day day job. I am certaintly not saying that my way is the best way to do things, but there are certaintly easier ways to make money in the winter, and my way is snow plowing. Here in MA, you are guaranteed 10 plowable events per year. Even last year, where it was awful and no snow, my 5 trucks rolled 12 times throughout the winter. I am hoping we get about 20 plowable events this winter. Good luck to you.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

emayer23 said:


> it doesnt snow in july in mass. and my son has to eat then to


 O'k. now think about what services you can offer to your clients in the summer.

spring clean up.
lawn service.
seal/coating.
landscaping.
tree service.

Make your self available to your clients year around.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

Gicon said:


> I told my employer I cannot work from December to March.... Before I left, I made sure that I structured a snow plowing business plan based on 4 months of income: Dec = 4 weeks = $4000, Jan = 4 weeks = $4000, Feb = 4 weeks = $4000, Mar = 4 weeks = $4000. I made sure that even in the worst winter, I would come out with $16,000.....Here in MA, you are guaranteed 10 plowable events per year


A couple of questions for Gicon, can you show how you structure a business to make $16,000 guarranteed? Do you have seasonal minimums on your contracts? Also, how do you arrive at a guarranty of 10 plowable events in MA each year? Last time I check Mother nature wasn't handing our any warranties on winter.

My advise would be to work out a schedule that enables you to be able to work a full time job and be able to manage your accounts. Also, having someone else with an opposite schedule as your to plow would also be great...work a deal that you plow for him when he is at work, and he plows for you when your at work. I just can't see giving up a guanateed income, $200 per day or however much, to push some snow when and if it happens. This year is projected to be an El Nino year also, which means warmer than normal up here!

I'll admit that I don't have the number of clients that some others here have so it's easier to work a day job, but I staill have to balance it all, and it can be done.

To sum it up: don't quit your day job!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

When it snows I have a 24/7 job:waving: 

That I clear a little over $200 in the first two small lots I Plow, with NO salt ..add salt and addpayup 

They take on the AVG of 1.6hr. to plow.

And just think Gicon only has to work 10 days all winterpayup 

Take the leap with both feet.....

SELL some seasonal contracts or line up some per push commercial lots with a 2 inch trigger, or a keep it clear clause$$$$ ( DR offices/law) hint hint...
There is a lot of money to be made even if it does not snow.. but not nearly as much if it dumps... All it has to do is snow!!!

What is this Day Job you speak of??? 
where will it lead?.. 
Do you want to be your own boss?


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

ok, a question...what happens when it rains most of the winter? Around here there are no seasonal contracts, it's all by push.

A day job is an income for each and every day, until it snows you have no income...if it doesn't snow the first 2 months, how does one pay bills?


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> When it snows I have a 24/7 job:waving:
> 
> That I clear a little over $200 in the first two small lots I Plow, with NO salt ..add salt and addpayup
> 
> ...


 im a contractor for comcast (local cable company) which i guess is a hugh advantage that i drive around in my personal truck all day were will it lead? honestly no were and of course i want to be my own boss who doesnt i would like to do the lawn mowing and basic yard clean up in fall and spring/summer easy money i did it when i was in high school and was making like a g a week but its not steady work and i have a son to support a bills now have to keep the ''nine to fiver'' steady work and pay


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have it pretty easy. I work at a high school in a town with very hilly streets, so when they close any road, school is closed so I have a paid day off as well as my plow accounts. My supervisor will let me come in late if I have been out all night plowing.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> When it snows I have a 24/7 job:waving:
> 
> That I clear a little over $200 in the first two small lots I Plow, with NO salt ..add salt and addpayup
> 
> ...


SnoFarmer sees where I am coming from. That $200 a day job I had was running a crane for a local drywall company, 11 hour days. That job is all well and good...untill the temp hits about 40. Than the crane runs slower than anything and worse than that, your sitting 13' off the ground, freezing your @$$ off, all for $200. I have owned my own construction company for 5 years now. I have also been plowing for 5 years. I did the crane last winter for about a month just for some kicks I guess. You mentioned that I only have to work 10 days out of the year. Your 100% correct. In my eyes I see: 55 hour weeks, every week, all winter long, versus 1 storm every 3 weeks inside a heated truck, more money. When I first got into the business I got my feet wet. I have added one truck every year, and showed a positive growth pattern. Now I run 5 trucks every time it snows. For me, there was an easier, better way to make money all winter long and it surley wasnt working for a company all day every day outside in the cold. At the end you mentioned what is this day job, where will it lead. The answer is, it is just a job, not a career, and it wont lead you anywhere. I have been my own boss for 5 years and it has its up and downs like everything. Going back to what BGingras said. No, nothing is guaranteed here. I roll the dice with the business plan warranting 10 plowable events per year. I have studied snowfall history for the past 10 years to come up with these figures. There are no guarantees in anything you do in life. Snow Plowing is a gamble. You asked how I can survive when it rains all winter? Proper business planning and a positive cash flow year round to support a lull in a particular economy. Those are the same things that permit growth as well. Now again, let me preach, that this is not for everyone. For the past 2 years, I have owned and maintained the largest residential snow plowing company in my entire town. It takes a lot of hard work and a lot of planning. In the end, it pays off. If I was not in the position I am in now, I would probably seek out other jobs in the winter time. Yes you can make more money at a day job and at plowing, but like SnoFarmer said. It is your 24/7 job. A storm for me is not a 5 hour event. It is the day before, day of, and day after, not to mention months before the season starts, and followups after.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

So Gicon,

Since you state that is "your 24/7 job. A storm for me is not a 5 hour event. It is the day before, day of, and day after, not to mention months before the season starts, and followups after."

So after all expenses for your 5 trucks, how much do you really come away with? And how many hours are you really putting into it?

My point here is it's starting to sound like you take home a paycheck, not a windfall, and once spring hits you looking for work. Unless of course you have a ton of construction work, but if that's the case then your really not quitting one job to do the other are you? Snow plowing is simply part of your company, not the full time gig...but since you say you ran a crane for $200 per day I'm thinking you also don't have any construction work? So this would now mean that you are really waiting for mother nature before you make any money. So you statement about having a positive cash flow leading up to winter doesn't fly...something doesn't add up.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bgingras said:


> So you statement about having a positive cash flow leading up to winter doesn't fly...something doesn't add up.


If he has sold seasonal contracts he would have monies coming in before it snows.
If his trucks never move all winter, he still has cash flow for doing nothing more than selling some contracts.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I was wondering the same, I go to work at 6am, I open, so there is no being late. But I get out at 1pm, so I think I might be ok if maybe I have to get up at 4am, then plow again at 1pm. If this winter is anything like last, im wasting my money buying a plow anyway. Oh well, it seems like fun.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

JeffNY said:


> Oh well, it seems like fun.


It is:redbounce payup until you get stuck, slide off the road, slide into a car or building, the heater goes out, you blow a hydraulic line, it's snowing so hard you can't see past the hood and the county/city/state truck hasn't got out yet, the windshield wiper on your side quits working, the customer leaves their car in the driveway expecting you to plow around it, the little hill in front of you is solid ice, you're getting calls wondering when you'll be there, you can't figure out why the plow won't raise/lower, the transmission or engine just went, or your tires need replaced. But when it all comes together, plowing snow and throwing that rooster tail is a trip. Then, when the checks start rolling in....payup payup


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

it really all depends on what you can handle and the type of jobs you are doing.. I was a Operations Manager for a landscape contractor on the south shore and we did mostly commercial sites for plowing. I would never have been able to work a second job. With the bigger commercial sites, you've got to be out from the trigger till the end, then scraping the lots at night when all the cars are gone. It's not rocket science but takes a lot of time. You can do one of two things: find a big contractor looking for subs, they usually pay $55/hr and up depending on the size of your truck/blade, keep your day job and work a deal with the contractor so that you can plow when ur not working your other job. If he is big enough it won't be a problem as he would probably like to keep his costs down and really only needs everyone for scraping at night. The big contractors generally have loaders and a couple plow trucks at the malls during the day and at night use a combination of loaders and trucks to finish it off. 

or you can simply go the driveway route and do driveways before and after work. It's a little trickier and in my opinion beats on your truck more, especially the deeper it gets. 

good luck to you.. I moved back to the city and now work the corporate routine and sit at my window in my office and watch the trucks go by. I definetly miss it but like being able to enjoy the snow instead of work in it


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

It's easier if you don't tell any one at your job you plow. Say your kids school is closed and you have to stay home with him/her. If you don't have any kids then say your neice lives with you and use the story. I have 5 kids and my job knows when it snows I keep the kids home. The snow covered plow on my truck is from my house.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> If he has sold seasonal contracts he would have monies coming in before it snows.
> If his trucks never move all winter, he still has cash flow for doing nothing more than selling some contracts.


I know for a FACT the GICON ahs ZERO seasonals...no one around here has seasonal contractsm it all by the push/inch...correct me if I'm wrong Gicon.

no seasonals mean no income without snow.


----------



## Emerscape (Mar 23, 2005)

we have seasonals on the south shore. It's a guarunteed minimum and then by the inch.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

that's great to hear that some people have scored seasonals, but I do think Gicon Doesn't have any, so his number still don't add up for me.


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

I Have to admit it i started my landscaping buisness a little while ago and theres not a day that goes buy that i dont think of not getting in my truck and going to work but it is such a gamble to go from garunteed income each month to everything resting on your shoulders to make the mortgage payment. Do not get me wrong my buisness being self supportive at this time i just dont want to take the leap for it to support my mortgage and every other bill although it is my dream for this to happen. I work for DUPONT so its not like i can go back and ask for my job back if it gets tight.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

bgingras said:


> that's great to hear that some people have scored seasonals, but I do think Gicon Doesn't have any, so his number still don't add up for me.


BGingras, Seasonal contracts are commonly found in Commercial Plowing. As mentioned before, I am a Residential Operation. Secondly, I am not in the plow business to satisfy you. I am sorry that my numbers dont add up for you, but again, I am not plowing for you.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

Emerscape said:


> we have seasonals on the south shore. It's a guarunteed minimum and then by the inch.


another rookie question how do you do billing anyways?


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

just a question but do you ever do overtime at your job?,another option if its possible is to bank those overtime hours and if it snows take that day off with pay.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

*contractor*

im a contractor i get paid by the job not the hour unless i work a saturday i get an additional hundred bucks but in that case i bank that for emergency situationn like truck dies furnace dies you know payup


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

are you asking me if i work over time?


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

ahh yeah that kinda blows.

sorry MO TOYS,the question was directed at emayer23


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

*murray83*

did you get my responce


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

Gicon said:


> BGingras, Seasonal contracts are commonly found in Commercial Plowing. As mentioned before, I am a Residential Operation. Secondly, I am not in the plow business to satisfy you. I am sorry that my numbers dont add up for you, but again, I am not plowing for you.


just asked you to back up your numbers of $1,000 per week...that's all...and without seasonals as you have pointed out, that is impossible to guarantee. Now you did say you don't recomend it for everyone, and for someone just getting into plowing as I think our original poster was, it would not be advisable due to the risk...once one has built up a good sized customer base as I'm sure Gicon Has then it would be an option to quit the day job...but also to point out in this current economy, jobs are not a dime a dozen unless you like to ask " do you want fries with that?" so quitting a good day job on the prospect of making more, or equal, money plowing isn't adivsable, or even a smart move in my opinion.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

bgingras said:


> just asked you to back up your numbers of $1,000 per week...that's all...and without seasonals as you have pointed out, that is impossible to guarantee. Now you did say you don't recomend it for everyone, and for someone just getting into plowing as I think our original poster was, it would not be advisable due to the risk...once one has built up a good sized customer base as I'm sure Gicon Has then it would be an option to quit the day job...but also to point out in this current economy, jobs are not a dime a dozen unless you like to ask " do you want fries with that?" so quitting a good day job on the prospect of making more, or equal, money plowing isn't adivsable, or even a smart move in my opinion.


I will have to agree with you BGingras. It has taken 5 long hard years to get me to where I am now, and as a company, we are continuing to grow everyday. I am still going to work this winter when I can to have additional income, because your right, it might snow once all winter, or 100 times all winter. No one knows. And I mean NO ONE. For the beginners just starting out, find a nice balance of working for someone and plowing until you can get your self established. Thank "take the leap with both feet"


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

fortunately this will be my first year plowing and the guy im working for understands that I have a full time job and wont be abe to plow from midnight-8am. Hopefully the following season I will be able to dedicate all my time but now I cant. what bothers me about this is I know for a fact that I could get a nice contract plowing for my fire dept., but they require it be plowed every 2". if that happens between 12-8 I cant do it so I let it go for this year. oh well


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

jbone said:


> what bothers me about this is I know for a fact that I could get a nice contract plowing for my fire dept., but they require it be plowed every 2". if that happens between 12-8 I cant do it so I let it go for this year. oh well


Don't worry about it. Deals like that seem to come around every year. Better to pass on "the good one" than get a reputation for be unreliable. Reputations are - "slow to build; quick to fall".


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a wife, and 2 kids. Gotta pay the bills and babies need new shoes. Still, I agree that if you plan it right, you can live. I also own and operate my own business. I do many things but in the winter, I plow. It pays the bills if you work it. But it is not for everyone.


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

Mick said:


> Don't worry about it. Deals like that seem to come around every year. Better to pass on "the good one" than get a reputation for be unreliable. Reputations are - "slow to build; quick to fall".


exactly. although it sucks to not be able to do it this year I know for a fact when im ready that contract will be waiting for me. payup


----------



## aus316 (Sep 24, 2006)

*i agree*

i agree i am a full time mechanic 7 days a week here in ohio and last year was my second year back into plowing and if i would have depended on that $ i woulda lost my behind i agree with a few below find a great contractor and sub till u get u feet burryed in good and can make it on u own (as was said no one can predict snow let alone inches) also when u do sub let u boss know the whole picture of u avalabilty (makes every one happier)


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

I think it would work better explaining to your boss that you plow when you get the job. In my case I have ben working my fulltime job for 1 1/2 years, when I told my boss about plowing this winter and maybe having to call in or change shifts she flipped out!! Hopefully the guys I work with will be looking to pick up some overtime this winter


----------

